# In-Character Q&A



## TheRealKingKoopa (May 3, 2017)

Asking your character questions is one of the best ways to get to know them and flesh them out. So let's do some of that, answering as your fursona!

There are 10 general questions here, and then I (or someone else, if they want!) will ask a few more specific questions once your 'sona (or other character) has answered them. And try to elaborate on answers when you can -- one-sentence answers are boring!

(also, a word of advice: don't be afraid to make stuff up about your 'sona/character on the fly! It's often how you get the best look at them)


*What is your full name?*
*Who are/were your parents?*
*When were you born?*
*Where did you grow up?*
*Where do you live now?*
*What do you do for a living?*
*What is your most prized possession?*
*Who is your best friend?*
*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
*What is one time you screwed up?*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 3, 2017)

Oh, how I love these ~ !

- Jamison Oliver Foxworthy
- Jonah Foxworthy and Christine (Wilder) Foxworthy. Jonah ran an auto body shop and Christine was a substitute teacher.
- Worcester, Massachusetts, at a hospital
- June 21st, 1996. 
- I grew up in Leominster, Massachusetts: A prosperous suburban town far outside of Metro Boston.
- I currently live in Boston, Massachusetts.
- I am a freelance photographer who occasionally writes articles for a small-time newspaper.
- My most prized possession? My grandfather's lucky watch.
- It's a tie between Jay Husky, Oakenheel The Wolf, Fauna The Kitten, Fat Panda Luke, Ms. Grandpa Bacon, Yakamaru and Pixel Vixen.
- Probably the first time I ever rode in my late girlfriend, Alex's car for the first time. I accidentally got jabbed in the butt with a spring when I sat down, and once we got going, we sung out loud to one of my favorite songs, 99 Luftballoons.
- I've screwed up wayyy too many times to pick one time.


----------



## Jarren (May 3, 2017)

*What is your full name?* Jarren Collier of clan lineage Ironclaw. The Collier surname is an oddity in draconic culture bestowed upon my during my human upbringing. Magically disguised in a human form, I grew up knowing nothing of my heritage until the clan saw fit to return me and the rest of the "lost brood" to their lands, deeming it no longer advantageous to keep them hidden.
*Who are/were your parents? *Biological: Malekhai Ironclaw (Formerly of clan Redcrest) and Oemera Ironclaw  Surrogates: Thomas and Lydia Collier, oathbound servants of the Ironclaw clan, stationed on Earth to protect clan interests.
*When were you born?* 1992 AD / 1483 Post Incursion (Avalonian timekeeping standard). Born in Avalon but smuggled out of the realm within a year of hatching and hidden on Earth to be fostered by humans. I can go into the events that predicated this, if people would like.
*Where did you grow up? *Northeastern US. Specifically the fictitious town of Carson Pond, NH.
*Where do you live now?* Ironclaw Keep, Drakeroost, in the Pikewall Mountains of Southern Avalon.
*What do you do for a living?* Apprentice councillor under Athoros Ironclaw, landholding noble (by birthright), ametuer cartopgrapher.
*What is your most prized possession?* A small, red gemstone necklace given to me by a pair of cheshire cats just before he came to Avalon.
*Who is your best friend? *Either my old college roommate, Martin, or lifelong friend and mentor, Joshua Fields.
*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?* My first flight and the embarrassment thereof.
*What is one time you screwed up? *I almost got a friend of mine (and myself) killed by being overly brash and foolish.
Hooray for character development! A lot of this stuff was already written for his backstory, but it's nice to flesh things out. I kinda want to see what other people come out with. Jarren started as the main character of the novel I'm working on (First draft is finished and I'm working on getting the second draft edited and ready to querying as we speak). I just decided to adopt him as my 'sona while I was at it. I've got a lot of backstory and development for him (I just need to work on it IN the book itself ) so if any of this stuff seems oddly specific/overdone... that's why.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 4, 2017)

"on the fly"

I technically always do huehuehuehuee. Get it, fly?

Anyway:





*What is your full name?*
*"Casey" Fliegen. *

*Who are/were your parents?*
*Unknown.*


*When were you born?*
*1960 hatched in a secret facility after being preserved for hundreds of thousands of years.*

*Where did you grow up?

In some hippie's cabin.*



*Where do you live now?*
*Underground society. Somewhere in southern Nevada, blackmarket king.*

*What do you do for a living?*
*Sell illegal things and beat up so called "heroes".*
*
What is your most prized possession?

My wealth.
Who is your best friend?

Anyone who flies.
What is one of your most nostalgic memories?

Never felt it.
What is one time you screwed up?

Taking on the CIA.*


----------



## Royn (May 4, 2017)

Xeroyn Mustergal
Father&Mother deceased.  He was an Otter, and mechanical engineer by trade.  She was a Southern Sergal, and a craft master.
The Summertime.
On the coast of a great ocean, spending much time in the waves and hills learning everything.
In a great monumental mountain range, not very far from a beautiful lake.
Mechanical Engineer, like Father before and Father before him. 
No specific prized possession.  Like all the stuff have.
A Critter named Jen. 
Fishing/exploring the river and home grounds when cubs with Brother.
Should NEVER have chased and gotten with that blonde furred hussy!  Soooo sexy though....


----------



## Andromedahl (May 4, 2017)

*What is your full name?*
Lance Apollo Kuiper, but only a few people can call me 'Lance'. You're _probably _not one of them :^P

*Who are/were your parents?*
One Russel Sylvan Kuiper aaaaand some chick... Think her name started with a C or something? Dunno, don't need to know either.

*When were you born?*
2030, Don't ask _how_ I'm writing this in 2017.

*Where did you grow up?*
Canada! Specifically, Jaywalk, Neofornia. This _was_ Vancouver, but after California and Nevada became some uninhabitable dust bowl, the US got kinda antsy about the lost land and started claiming Canadian land. Eventually, Americadia was formed as a compromise between both, and Vancouver kinda got taken. Still pretty much the same as it was though.

*Where do you live now?*
Stellarus, Flitdracco Union, Andromeda galaxy. After the flits kinda finished their stint fitting in with the animalfolk and jacked Earth into a spaceage before claiming the planet as one of their own in a """"friendly"""" takeover, I decided to "get back to my roots" and go back to "live with my own kind" as the animalfolk put it. 

*What do you do for a living?*
I'm a uh.... Glorified bum. I do art, but eh that doesn't pay the bills. I tend to drift around and do oddjobs when I'm up to it.

*What is your most prized possession?*
My trusty rustbucket, the Ambition; Can cross from the edge of the Andromeda to the edge of the Milky Way in 8 days. Ain't no governmental class cruiser, and I'd -kill- to have the horsepower to cross within less than three days, but, she does the job. 
...Plus, I spent most of my savings on her so... Every little thing counts, right?

*Who is your best friend?*
Oh, I got lotsa friends, but maybe not really a _best_ friend. (Maybe you're secretly my bestie :^V)

*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
A camping trip, forgot the specific place, but all I do remember, looking up and just stars for fuckin' daaaays man. Even if I never knew I was a 'person of the stars' or whatever, I woulda wanted to travel through 'em regardless.

*What is one time you screwed up?*
Actually _moving_ to Stellarus. I double think my decision every damn day to be super honest. For one, after 400 years of being isolated from eachother, I don't even speak the exact same language as the Homeworld Stellarians; What was Flitdracco Common four centuries ago isn't exactly Flitdracco Common today after all that time and being influenced by various native-earth languages after a while. I'm comprehensible, but about as understandable as full-on Shakespeare to a highschool freshman. Then there's also wierd culture shock, and I feel really fucking stupid for not thinking about it before hand but same species =/= same people. Managed to find some earth-immigrant flit communities around, so I'm not really alone-alone, so that's neat I guess. I would move back to Earth but I don't have the money and a civil war between the native earthers and the Flitdracco Union seems to be kicking up recently, so it's probably safer if I _stay here._ In a place. That I probably shouldn't have moved to.


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, how I love these ~ !
> 
> - Jamie Alice Foxworthy
> - Jonah Foxworthy and Christine (Wilder) Foxworthy. Jonah ran an auto body shop and Christine was a substitute teacher.
> ...



*What's the story behind the watch?*
*What's it like living in the city having grown up in the suburbs?*
*What kinds of clients do you get with your photography job?*



Jarren said:


> *What is your full name?* Jarren Collier of clan lineage Ironclaw. The Collier surname is an oddity in draconic culture bestowed upon my during my human upbringing. Magically disguised in a human form, I grew up knowing nothing of my heritage until the clan saw fit to return me and the rest of the "lost brood" to their lands, deeming it no longer advantageous to keep them hidden.
> *Who are/were your parents? *Biological: Malekhai Ironclaw (Formerly of clan Redcrest) and Oemera Ironclaw  Surrogates: Thomas and Lydia Collier, oathbound servants of the Ironclaw clan, stationed on Earth to protect clan interests.
> *When were you born?* 1992 AD / 1483 Post Incursion (Avalonian timekeeping standard). Born in Avalon but smuggled out of the realm within a year of hatching and hidden on Earth to be fostered by humans. I can go into the events that predicated this, if people would like.
> *Where did you grow up? *Northeastern US. Specifically the fictitious town of Carson Pond, NH.
> ...



*What did you study in college?*
*How did you get into cartography?*
*"I almost got a friend of mine (and myself) killed by being overly brash and foolish" -- Would you care to elaborate?*



MadKiyo said:


> "on the fly"
> 
> I technically always do huehuehuehuee. Get it, fly?
> 
> ...



*Did you ever actually get to know that hippie? It doesn't really sound like it from what you've said.*
*Why did you have beef with the CIA?*
*Ever met any interesting people in your line of work?*



Royn said:


> Xeroyn Mustergal
> Father&Mother deceased.  He was an Otter, and mechanical engineer by trade.  She was a Southern Sergal, and a craft master.
> The Summertime.
> On the coast of a great ocean, spending much time in the waves and hills learning everything.
> ...



*Do you feel you're more otter-like or sergal-like?*
*What's your brother like?*
*How did you meet Jen?*



Andromedahl said:


> *What is your full name?*
> Lance Apollo Kuiper, but only a few people can call me 'Lance'. You're _probably _not one of them :^P
> 
> *Who are/were your parents?*
> ...



*Did you ever visit Stellarus before deciding to move there?*
*What was your job when you still lived on Earth?*
*Do you get looked down upon for living in your spaceship? Is it a thing you don't really see people do?*


----------



## Andromedahl (May 5, 2017)

*Did you ever visit Stellarus before deciding to move there?*
Nah see essentially, me and a lotta other flitdraaks had never even _heard_ of Stellarus or even knew we were actually aliens until some of the flits pulling some major strings from around the world came out from the woodworks and hailed the rest of the Union from a galaxy away upon deeming earth as 'ready'. Before that, all that stuff was weird fringe hippy woowoo shit you'd hear in passing, like some weird Shangri-La bullshit. By the time Earth was part of the Flitdracco Union, space travel between galaxies, at least space travel on a commercial level of 3 days or less, was pretty damn expensive, and the native-earthers weren't really taking a shine to flits anymore, even if people like me were born and raised there, so a lotta earthflits wanted to fuck off as soon as possible to avoid getting a potential asswhooping. Essentially, plenty of us made a blind jump for Stellarus and other main-union colonies as we didn't have the time and couldn't afford to visit before hand, me included.

*What was your job when you still lived on Earth?*
I was a college student that did basic shit like pizza delivery, some retail, really whatever was available. Left for the Andromeda pretty quickly after graduating.

*Do you get looked down upon for living in your spaceship? Is it a thing you don't really see people do?*
Yeah, I get some weird stares and hear some opinions. I do technically own a little shitshack in a kinda ghetto part of West Asperus back on stellarus; As long as I make sure to deposit the rent, I have a place to store my crap and come back to if I need so. Really easy to make remote deposits on stuff (woohoo, space banking). But yeah for _most_ intents and purposes, I live in my ship. It isn't a thing most people do, but from what I've been able to find, nomadic flits have been a thing pretty much ever since they started traveling out of the Stellarus-Helion system. Some people think what we do is cool, that we have the freedom to go and do whatever, other people just kinda think we're trashy beggars. 

Personally, I think it's a pretty ok life; I'm just stoked to have been able to live in an age where I could see more than just one planet. Maybe it's just cause I was born and raised on earth so the concept of being able to freely move around more planets than I'll ever be able to visit was well... Alien. But I'd rather die a weird space hobo than be exclusively tied to one place.


----------



## rknight (May 5, 2017)

*What is your full name?----Raleigh Knight*
*Who are/were your parents?----Famed Rally Car Driver Erik Knight, Famed Nudist Heath Dr Lisa Masterson *
*What do you do for a living?-----Street Racer*
*What is your most prized possession?-----Chrysler 200S Convertible  ( MOPAR OR NO CAR ) *
*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?-----at 16 winning my first street race---dusted this human kid in a Honda civic *
*What is one time you screwed up?----when i was 12---i took my dad's prized firebird out for a little joy ride and hit a police car on the interstate hwy....yeah dad wasn't happy about that*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 5, 2017)

*Did you ever actually get to know that hippie? It doesn't really sound like it from what you've said.

I did. I had received some education through the study of ancient language more suited to my kind when held in secret by the government. I was taught English and other things after escaping into the vast outdoors and spending years with a stoned raccoon conspiracy theorist who was thrilled to see his beliefs confirmed. 

Why did you have beef with the CIA?*

*Whoops, I meant the FBI, that was a mistake. But yeah, basically in the 80's undercover investigation of street crimes unknowingly led them further to the discovery of my domain, so I manufactured false information/evidence for my associates in case they got detained so they could put a dead end on their chain of work. I wasn't discovered, but a firefight broke out that ended half of my trade interests and put me at odds with everyone else. 

Ever met any interesting people in your line of work?*

*Yes, in fact some crazy lemur said she needed a large chemical ordinance. She asked repeatedly, probably twice a month. Every time it was a no, not that we had any that you should know about. *


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 5, 2017)

*What is your full name?*
*No name because none can be thought up*

*Who are/were your parents?*
*Other golden eagles*

*When were you born?*
*Whenever I hatched*

*Where did you grow up?*
*When I matured*

*Where do you live now?*
*Canada*

*What do you do for a living?*
*Scowl and shitpost*

*What is your most prized possession?*
*Christmas themed ties*

*Who is your best friend?*
*Dunno*

*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
*My first tie*

*What is one time you screwed up?*
*I asked a female bird if calling her a chick is racist. Apparently it is*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 7, 2017)

TheRealKingKoopa said:


> *What's the story behind the watch?*
> *What's it like living in the city having grown up in the suburbs?*
> *What kinds of clients do you get with your photography job?*



Oops! Hehe... I forgot about this... XD
- My watch was bestowed to me after my grandfather tragically died of heart failure at the age of 70. I've considered it a good luck charm and it makes me feel safe when I'm anxious.
- I'm actually glad to live in the city, even though it's louder and more crowded. There's more stuff to do in Boston, plus it's WAY easier getting around town with the subway, buses and taxis. I can't really drive, so living in the suburbs was a real pain for me.
- Anyone, really. I'm generally willing to take anybody on as a client, as long as the subject matter is SFW. That being said, my favorite clients are one who run animal shelters. I <3 taking pictures of adorable kitties!!! ^^ However, I also occasionally submit articles to a small-time paper about various restaurants and shops and stuff.


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 26, 2017)

What is your full name?

My full name is Vestibule Abend Green, though I prefer Vestige as I find it more flattering.

Who are/were your parents?

I was raised by Mrs. Margarete and Mr. Jakob Mertzel, a wealthy farming family who found me on their door step when I was just a hatching. They, however would ultimately have nothing to do with me and was mostly taken care of by the house staff in their employ.

When were you born?

I was supposedly born March, 5 1884 After Enlightenment. The doctor the Mertzels had called estimated that I had only hatched a few days prior and settled on the 5th as the "most probable date."

Where did you grow up?

I grew up on the Mertzel farm just 9.2 miles east of Mertzelburg, a small hamlet founded by Mr. Mertzel's father. The farm was rather large as I remember consisting of the main house, four storage barns, blacksmiths shop, bunkhouse, and  the foreman's house. I lived the first 12 years of my life in the spare maids quarters in the main house, until such time as Mrs. Mertzel deemed that "the bunkhouse is a far more suitable place for rift-raft such as yourself." I remained on the farm for three years more at which point I had a falling out with Mr. Mertzel over the cost of education vs. manual labor. 


Where do you live now?

I am currently living in the province of Laurentia in the city of Doldvik which sits on the coast of the Panthalassian ocean.


What do you do for a living?

I am a sophomore  enrolled at the Doldvik Academy of Architecture which is an affiliate of  the greater Doldvik University of Science, Culture, and Math. It is a prestigious school and is demanding in all regards. It a mystery to me, but someone (they wished to remain anonymous) offered my name for consideration for a scholarship that otherwise would have led me to a much different end. I also do odd jobs and apprentice with certified carpenters, builders, plumbers, and landscapers so as to build a practical knowledge of what it takes to build and finish any kind of structure.

What is your most prized possession?

My most prized possession is a pressed yellow rose, which was give to me by someone very special.

Who is your best friend?

I don't have a best friend. I do have two very good friends from high school however that I keep in contact with, a Mr. Aaron Braumeir and a Mr. Tobias Finch. When I was a freshman these two were the first to speak to me, though what they said was off putting to say the least, but after awhile we were able to come to an understanding and became good friends.           

What is one of your most nostalgic memories?

My most nostalgic memory that I amuse myself with is one from late in my freshman year of high school. I was heading back to the apartment I had been given after I had left the farm and there was a point on the road where there was a ledge that looked down onto a valley. It was coming up to evening and the view of the sunset was so beautiful I stood there in awe it was just so perfect.


What is one time you screwed up?

It was the time I allowed myself to be smitten by someone who I knew was not to be trusted. They said they loved me, they said I made them feel something they had never felt before, but then they betrayed me and blamed me saying that it was I who had betrayed them. They showed their true colors and I let them go.
 
This was definitely an interesting experience, though it was fun to try and figure out names for things. I still feel that I may have overlooked some major world and character building opportunities, but I think this is a good rough draft.


----------



## Xaroin (May 26, 2017)

Name's Xaroin
Eh they were some dragons from a while ago, haven't talked with them recently
In the damn Arctic on December 1st of 1916
Obviously arctic
Some randomass cave somewhere in arctic
Be a fucking dragon, do you expect me to be able to do a damn job without people tryin' to kill me
Obviously the damn horde I got
Don't got one
Don't got one of 'em either
Never that I can recall, I haven't really been able to do anything, because, like I said before, some dumbass will probably try and kill me if I do anything


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 26, 2017)

As I write this, I've come across an old world device that displays information and knowledge, a book of sorts that collects it's information on one page. I've found a list of questions on one of it's "chapters", it appears to be a way to collect information, I thought I'd respond to them as a way to compile my own knowledge:

*What is your full name?*
Vance Nyx, but I go by Van

*Who are/were your parents?*
A test tube and a mad scientist? Don't know...

*When were you born?*
Ah well, That's kind of hard to say when, most of us are roguish and uneducated, we live in the present. 

Historically speaking, from what I've read in the compendium of old time articles and books, they say after most of the information leveled off we live in the years after the 2000s. It's quite fascinating really, our kind used to live in an advanced technological age, things like skyscraper cities, automobiles, streetlights, computational devices. These days the remnants of that age before lie in our wake, old abandoned towers, scattered remains of useless objects strewn about. Though collectors sometimes find the best of abandoned old world gear we don't have the old names for, and sell them on market for their present uses. We reuse old things to our advantage now. 

There's not a lot of us alive, comparatively speaking, the books say there were great wars many years ago, it decimated our numbers and the large countries. I mean...there used to be crowded cities and suburbs covering the nation! I can't imagine that...the most anthros I've seen at once are large crammed markets and business districts in between villages and counties. That's a lot for me...I live away from those, the comfort of the untouched forests are my home.


*Where did you grow up?*
Spent most of my younger puphood in a crate in something called a lab, I later learned. I couldn't tell you the name of it or where, but one day when I was a little older, the others like me that I grew up with formed that flash of memory where there was a mob and we all ran out in a stampede of fur and feather...and whatever else. 

I grew up on the street after that. I was scared, I survived on scraps and learning to avoid danger. Out there I learned I was different from the creatures outside those dark gray walls, and that I and all my company were not normal. I eventually got the hang of it and the world was my home since.

*Where do you live now?*
Nowhere and anywhere. Flying the
 far reaches of the world, touching from one of my oceans to the other, is where I belong. I have yet to wonder what's beyond that, but this is home to me. I spend my nights in woods and caves, and my days hunting for food and scavenging in the dark alleys and edges of villages, skulking by away from prying eyes.

*What do you do for a living?*
Scavenge, and hunt. I take what I find like the collectors, sometimes I trade for gold or food. Sometimes I forage for unwanted meals left by busy merchants and townspeople. Sometimes I hunt and kill rabbits or squirrels in the wild, by my teeth or by my dagger.

As a hunter, sometimes I tradeoff my catches for coin, as a scavenger sometimes I trade of my coin or gear for food. I don't have an official trade, not like the villagefolk.

*What is your most prized possession?*
The item I write in now, it's a journal. Much like the crammed files and archives of knowledge in the now abandoned libraries. Few of us remain that struggle to learn the secrets of the world and why it is we are here and what we once were. I was lucky enough to be a truthfinder, and I found a few groups of them scattered about, their interests in raiding the world and putting together the pieces of the puzzle, I was taught by a few of them how to read and write, and they taught me where I came from.

I've also taken to documenting the imagery I see, a few truthfinders have photographic devices like in the old books, but some of us capture our world by hand, and I've taken that up myself within my journals and sketchingbooks.

A lot of them have better journals and sketches than I, but I try my best, and my work isn't for glory or fame or to rebuild our new world, but for myself and my own curiosity and satisfaction.

Also, my dagger and my sword are my biggest defensive assets. Few of us own firearms or ammunition, a lot of us rely on the reusability of or blades, and learning to fight with my reliable sword and hunt with my trusty dagger is my lifeblood in this world.

*Who is your best friend?*
Times have come and gone, I've met a lot of people on my travel to and from places. I met a wise dragon and his children who taught me family and love, with his onr child I met she was a strange hybrid like myself, a girl also lab-born who was not afraid to be mischievous and strange in the wake of others. I met a batwoman who fought to destroy the labs we were in, having worked to keep new ones of our kind from appearing, she was a lab born herself.  I met an assassin, the most incredible hybrid I've seen yet, he was my sparring body and he taught me the ways of war. 

I couldn't count how many I've met in my time, ironically since I keep to myself, but the best of nights have been laying under the stars with a warm friend by my side to sleep the night away.

*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
Sometimes when out in the woods I hear the night ferals chirp and shriek. One night, when lying against a tree by the pond. One of the wild ones was splashing about, I turned my face in the direction of the noise. I saw nothing. Turning back to my low fire I heard a crack of wood, and jolted to see a wild feral nearby, a bold one, staring at me eye to eye. The feral was an otter, a slender and sleek thing that hobbled carefully in my direction. It must've been hungry, I gave him some of my cooked meats wrapped in leaf, tossing in gently in it's direction. It cautiously sniffed it and snatched it in it's jaws, holding it in it's webbed claws and consuming it. I gave it a few more tidbits and together we spent the night in each other's presence. Since that night it was my constant companion, swimming nearby and grabbing snacks from me occassionally. It was my best animal friend until I took wing once again. I still hope to return to that spot to see it once more.

*What is one time you screwed up?*
When I was young I tried to take food from the market without payment, that went exactly as well as you expect. Worse even, at the time I hadn't covered my wings with clothing, the civilian folk don't treat lab borns very gently, I was chased down and then pushed to the ground, kicked repeatedly until one of the marketsfolk drew a blade, I barely made it out alive when a thief took the opportunity to snag all their goods, a blue civet who took off with the marketsfolk giving chase to the bandit. I was left alone sore but living and I took off.

...I swore to learn to wield a blade that day, and I did end up learning how to use those flitting wings that were born to me.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2017)

What is your full name ?
- Jin. Jin Lust-Sin. Yes, my family name has two words.

Who are/were your parents ?
- Two Charr legionaires were patrolling the area when they found me in a basket at the gate of the Black Citadel. No idea who or where my actual parents were, though, so they adopted me.
They never put me into the army, though, probably because I'm not a Charr... but they never left me out from the whole society either. They still taught me how to fight and all, though it was only so I could look after myself better.
My mom is a proud alchemist and medic of the Iron Legionaire. My dad is a guardian, and was from the Blood Lgion, before he decided to leave to be with the Iron instead, where he helps my mom with the machines. He said he preferred "safe victories" in the battlefield, using tactics over mere brute force. "The smaller your brain, the bigger your pain", he usually teaches me.

When were you born ?
- 7th november, 1995. Not much.

Where did you grow up ?
- Black Citadel, in Ascolonia... somewhere full of weird, freaky tailless ghosts.

Where do you live now ?
- Same place.

What do you do for a living ?
- Engineer and Guardian, after my mother and father both. Also full-time ghost buster.

What is your most prized possession ?
- My trusty tool belt, mace and shield, from my parents.

Who is your best friend ?
- More like two. Reeva and Dinky. Engineer and Guardian, respectively. They're of my war-band, in the Iron Legion. Too innocent and playful to be taking part in a war at all, though. Physically, yes. Mentally... not quite.

What is one of your most nostalgic memories ?
- My 1st adopted kid, last october. Poor kitty was abused by his own parents and escaped the house, and I found him at the orphanage.
(Again, not my character)

What is one time you screwed up ?
- Got the comb stuck on my mom's tail when I was trying to groom her fur.


----------



## Starbeak (May 27, 2017)

Sounds fun


*1) What is your full name?*
*2) Who are/were your parents?*
*3) When were you born?*
*4) Where did you grow up?*
*5) Where do you live now?*
*6) What do you do for a living?*
*7) What is your most prized possession?*
*8) Who is your best friend?*
*9) What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
*10) What is one time you screwed up?*
*
1) *Starbeak Havenfeather
*2) *Mr. and Mrs. Havenfeather
*3) *Earth time is different in Space. How does one calculate the years and time and convert it to Earth years?? What is time?? What are years?? What ...
*4) *I was hatched in space not bound to planet.
*5) *In-between dimensions of Earth and Space. A pocket universe if you will.
*6) *I don't limit myself to what I do or where I go, being a free spirit is the only option for a Havenfeather.
*7) *This golden mini-tablet that allows me to traverse between time and space. I also record my adventures in them.
*8) *Fen-Carious Vulpin and Drake Frostsikal.
*9) *I can't help but feel nostalgic of the time I got to venture through the Orion Star System with my family making monuments on planets that were Baron or just plain. Oh humans shouldn't know that, scratch all of that.
*10) *I don't look at "screw-ups" as a fault. I look at it as an opportunity to become better. The universe it meant to be used however the inhabitants wish for it to be used. We are all just along for the ride. So "Screwing up" is not in my vocabulary even though I just mentioned the Earth definition.


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 27, 2017)

*What is your full name?*

Lychee
*Who are/were your parents?*

Two other chinchillas. Raised by a gay couple.
*When were you born?*

22 years ago
*Where did you grow up?*

Las Vegas
*Where do you live now?*

Las Vegas
*What do you do for a living?*

I'm a writer. Work in a secondhand bookstore part time. 
*What is your most prized possession?*

Hmm...I have a little glass panda who gives me good luck while I'm writing. 
*Who is your best friend?*

My boyfriend. He's a lovely ram.
*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*

Walking in the woods, smelling honeysuckle.
*What is one time you screwed up?*

Took a dust bath in flour instead of actual dust...


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 3, 2017)

*What is your full name? *Goodspeed
*Who are/were your parents? * A loving couple of sheep ranchers, Molly & Luther.
*When were you born?* 35 years ago on a cold winter day
*Where did you grow up? *On the ranch/farm with two sisters and one brother. Helping the family make ends meet.
*Where do you live now?  *Currently in search of a new home, after many years away in the cavalry. Returned to the ranch to find it long since abandoned. The well seems to have dried up and the ranch/town with it. 
*What do you do for a living?* Captain in the Cavalry (retired)
*What is your most prized possession? *Not  many possessions to speak of only what can fit in a couple of saddlebags or an old rucksack. But if I had to choose my cavalry sword. 
*Who is your best friend?* SGT Blankmeyer, many years gone from this world.
*What is one of your most nostalgic memories? *Well I thought I hated my early days riding out to bring in the flock or  into town for supples. I often question if I ever should have left. That being said I could never see myself being the type spending the rest of my days tending fields and watching livestock. 
*What is one time you screwed up? *Too many to recall, but  staying away for far to long, once the day is done all we have is family & friends. Duty only gets us so far then leaves you with little more then memories and regret.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 4, 2017)

*What is your full name?*
-Zayne Kisthul Meitzen 
*Who are/were your parents?*
-Father: Not even the first clue. Can I have a d12, please?
-Mother: Taskila Meitzen. I prefer not to talk about her.
*When were you born?*
-Roughly thirty years ago, in a hallway.
*Where did you grow up?*
-A mid-class suburb.
*Where do you live now?*
-Roughly the same.
*What do you do for a living?*
-I solve problems.
*What is your most prized possession?*
-I don't exactly have any one possession that I hold a great care for (aka wouldn't cry if I lost them), but I suppose my computer. Since it's my link to lovely places such as this. Otherwise I guess a Dragon ring that I tend to wear would fit the bill.*
Who is your best friend?*
-A human firefighter that resides at the opposite end of the country from me.
*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
-Every time I smell a homemade pumpkin pie, I think of a holiday I spent with my mother. Nothing really set it apart from others, but it stuck for some reason. *
What is one time you screwed up?*
-I tend to not dwell on my mistakes, but lessee...I suppose the time that I did not pay more than five dollars.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 5, 2017)

*What is your name?*
-My Full name was _REDIRECTED _Hamlet, But changed it to Blitz Hamlet after being blessed by the spirit of the Thunderbird
*Who are/were your parents?*
-My father is _REDIRECTED _Hamlet Jr, a Red tailed Hawk, and mechanical engineer. My mother is _REDIRECTED _Bermond, a Peregrine Falcon working as a social worker for _UNKNOWN_
*When was I born?*
-December 31, 1999 AD (No joke)
*Where did you grow up?*
-Same old house in Salt Lake City, Utah
*Where do you live now?*
-Same place, at least until collage.
*What do you do for a living?*
-School, as well as work for the _REDIRECTED _county.
*What is your most prized possession?*
-It would either have to be my computer, my flight logbook, or my Great Uncle's K-31 Swiss service rifle that he had as a reservist in the Swiss army shortly after WWII, and gifted to me shortly before his death. (It was a bitch to get it from Switzerland to the US, and it probably will be a pain to bring it back to Switzerland later in life)
*Who is your best friend?*
-I have two, a Gryphon by the name of _REDIRECTED _"Hot Dog", and a Snow Leopard by the name _REDIRECTED _"Crazy Russian" (Still looking to make more)
*What is one of your most nostalgic moments?*
-Probably one of the first times I got to fly a plane, or the time I was blessed by the spirit of the Thunderbird.
*What is one time you screwed up?*
-Either the time "Crazy Russian" and I tried to make rocket fuel in his back yard, and ended up with a large shard of PVC pipe in my leg after one of the rockets exploded, or when I got lost for 6 days in an underground temple in the Arizona desert. (Although that is how I did get blessed by the Thunderbird).


----------



## Kayl (Jun 6, 2017)

*What is your full name?*
_It's Kayl Forrest Surmin, but I Go by Kayl, Bat butt or batts_
*Who are/were your parents?*
_My mother Anya Deb Surmin, A Greater false vampire bat who was a Hotel clerk. My father was Danny L. Hoffburg. I was told he was a german Bavarian Warmblood , a race horse whom i never met. My step father was another bat, a fruit bat actually. His name is Pavel Shire Surmin._
*When were you born?*
_I was born on October 6th, 1996_
*Where did you grow up?*
_Avalon California, but i lived a few miles out of town_
*Where do you live now?*
*(Fictional) *_City of Nexus, Missouri in a small apartment building a few streets away from the city center._
*What do you do for a living?*
_Where do I work? I work at a small diner as a waiter. Sooome would call me a waitress though. The diner is called Gretal and Antons dine and dash (Fictonal)_
*What is your most prized possession?*
_My prized possession? My mothers bandana. I wear it as a blindfold on more formal occasions, She says my real father signed it.....but i cant see it to know if its true or not._
*Who is your best friend?*
_Elania Mayla! A black footed ferret; Been friends with her since i was a kid.  I've been hanging with her again since she started college in town~_

*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
_Nostalgia pops up when Elania Is at home with me giving me a massage and ends up groping my rear-end, she cant help herself she says~_
*What is one time you screwed up?*
_Honestly.....I keep tripping and dropping orders at the diner causing people to wait longer as its remade...._


----------



## dogryme6 (Jul 7, 2017)

*What is your full name?*
Dog "Ash" Ryme.

*Who are/were your parents?*
A mom fluffdragon and a dad fluffdragon, both ground dragons. They live in a village somewhere in the island's forests...

*When were you born?*
1997, June 19th.

*Where did you grow up?*
Agitha Orchid, in the hidden fluffdragon village. They came by ship for money and profit from an undisclosed and uncharted fluffdragon island, and it's undisclosed because their arrival on the island with their comparatively luxurious fur made the native people envious. They got the city's protection to make sure they weren't stalked and shaved or worse, and it drove the value of their fur up even more.

*Where do you live now?*
He was booted from the village as a test to see if he could live independently. It was successful. Now he lives in Agitha Orchid, Dogry Mansion, which isn't too far from the beaches of Dacutter Island. Other living locations include a small fortress on one of the mountains and his girlfriend's house in Jack City.

*What do you do for a living?*
Helping his girlfriend bake, or being a bouncer at El Quarguell's bar. He used to work for Darg Industries, until they started mining on a volcano due to rumors of high value gem veins in there and being embargoed by Jack City for reckless and destructive acts. He'd even witnessed dangerous activity, usually mining and heavy machinery accidents, and high-tailed it out of there.

*What is your most prized possession?*
Electro spring boots that Dog had crafted himself. They help him jump higher, and they have electromagnetic springs in them that allow him to walk on magnetized surfaces. Give him a crossbow and he could make a railgun from it's springs.

*Who is your best friend?*
Runa, a flying female fluffdragon who is very round and colorful. She loves food and baked goods, and took up the profession to get closer to the food. Dog came and proved to be just as good at baking as her, and they became very close ever since.

*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
The first time Dog learned how to use fire magic, which was indicated by his middle name. He sparked a little blue fireball and showed off by using it on birthday candles, but his parents disapproved of his use of such eerie blue flames. He'd forgotten the spell, but is trying to use it again.

*What is one time you screwed up?*
Never raid the Agitha Orchid Apiaries. Also, working for an industry of crazy militant rat miners on the prowel for profit is generally a bad idea. Especially if you work for the science and R&D branch.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 10, 2017)

*What is your full name?*
Crazy Dragon


*Who are/were your parents?*
A Scottish mum and a Canadian dad


*When were you born?*
1989


*Where did you grow up?*
A small country town in Southern Ontario, known for its Scottish heritage


*Where do you live now?*
The capital


*What do you do for a living?*
Classified


*What is your most prized possession?*
The gift of art


*Who is your best friend?*
My husband


*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
The most? Hm... Probably when I first transformed into my feral form


*What is one time you screwed up?*
A green tomato is not a tomatillo


----------



## modfox (Jul 10, 2017)

*What is your full name?*
Vulfila Unwén


*Who are/were your parents?*
Red fox mother Red fox Farther

*When were you born?*
*398 A.D*


*Where did you grow up?*
Germania

*Where do you live now?*
*Germania*


*What do you do for a living?*
*Archer*


*What is your most prized possession?*
Bow and Sword

*Who is your best friend?*
*Alaric*


*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
Sacking Rome

*What is one time you screwed up?*
Stabbing not slashing


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 13, 2017)

*What is your full name?*
- My real full name is Simon Razzle Drake Allan Nuperjo... I go by Razzle Nuperjo though and most of my friends and family just call me Raz.

*Who are/were your parents?*
- My parents were two Denkisaurs (of course) by the names of Rikki Nuperjo and Nannari Harrington. Rikki is an chief carpenter known far and wide for her great craftsmanship and Nannari is a stay at home mom.
*
When were you born?*
- I was born 28 years ago, in the fall of 1988.
*
Where did you grow up?*
- I grew up in a small Denkisaur town, perched in the heart of Sowega, my home land. We had a four bedroom house but it just was large enough for all of us; me, my parents, and my eight siblings.
*
Where do you live now?*
- I live on the Island of Kalani, near the beach at Crescent Cove. I share a two room cabana style dwelling with my friends Shred and Monty.
*
What do you do for a living?*
- I'm a freelance artist and amateur surfer... I've never won a competition or anything though.
*
What is your most prized possession?*
- Probably my panda hoodie... oh or my laptop, couldn't do my job or veg out to youtube vids without it 
*
Who is your best friend?*
- My best friend is a cheetah by the name of Shred Hunters, we've known each other since we were kids and even went to university together. That's  where we met Monty, our Marsupial friend, and became the three musketeers.
*
What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
- Hmmm.... probably spending time at my mum Rikki's carpentry shop and helping her build stuff. As teenagers me and my two brothers would spend summers helping out around the shop and she'd pay us a bit of money to "have spending cash and learn to be responsible" as she use to say.
*
What is one time you screwed up?*
- Once when I was first learning to fly I flew into the door of our house and made a huge hole in it. My moms had told me to be careful and not try to do anything fancy until I had got better hang of it... but I didn't listen, so they were not too happy with me at the time.


----------



## BuzzPaw (Jul 16, 2017)

*What is your full name?*: BuzzPaw Jimothy McMash
*
Who are/were your parents?*: Batsu (Dad) Who is part Hyena, part Red Panda. Heather (Mom) who is a Eastern Welo Dragon. 

*When were you born?:* August 29th, 1988

*Where did you grow up?:* In a small community, near a cabbage patch

*Where do you live now?:* In a large city, near a saskatoon patch

*What do you do for a living?*: Local artist/Cosplayer 

*What is your most prized possession?:* My 3DS

*Who is your best friend?:* Sydney, a tan and pink angel bear cat who lives a few blocks away from me.

*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?:* The day I learned how to breathe fire. Learning to control fire was a problem, though. (PS. Don't try baking cookies with your mouth flames!!)
*
What is one time you screwed up?: *I accidentally set part of the kitchen on fire while trying to make cookies.


----------



## ellaerna (Jul 17, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> *What is your name?*
> -My Full name was _REDIRECTED _Hamlet, But changed it to Blitz Hamlet after being blessed by the spirit of the Thunderbird
> *Who are/were your parents?*
> -My father is _REDIRECTED _Hamlet Jr, a Red tailed Hawk, and mechanical engineer. My mother is _REDIRECTED _Bermond, a Peregrine Falcon working as a social worker for _UNKNOWN_
> ...


Do you maybe mean "REDACTED"?


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Jul 18, 2017)

Name: Ugin Thunderpaw
Parents: Mother unknown, raised by a hermit named Umbeke. Ugin is reincarnation of Vrael Thunderpaw, the first and last king of storms.
Where was he born/found?: Birthplace unknown, Ugin washed up unconscious in the lost isles as a wee pup. Umbeke found Ugin and nursed him back to health.
Where does he live: Umbeke's bungalow on the lost isles, a tropical island chain that is constantly wreathed in fog and battered by vicious thunderstorms, though Ugin has been tavelling the isles for some time.
Job(s): Tomb raider, Bounty hunter, Slayer of beasts, that sort of thing.
Prized possession: The hilt of of Aesir's Edge, legendary sword of Vrael Thunderpaw. Also the pieces of said blade. I have two right now.
Best friend: the rouge Valerie Stormfang.
Nostalgic memory: Giving Valerie CPR after I found her, naked and nearly drowned on the beach.
One time he screwed up: Nearly bringing a whole temple down around our heads. I could not have escaped without Valerie's help, and Vrael's left eye would have been lost forever.


----------



## Finian Wren (Jul 20, 2017)

*What is your full name?*
Finian Wren, though originally Finian had no last name.  People in his commune had no family names, and instead identified themselves using a given name (Finian), and stating the community they originated from (ne Mistral).  Thus he would have been called Finian ne Mistral when speaking to people outside of his circle.  He took the last name Wren after becoming a part of his mates cackle.

*Who are/were your parents?*
Finian started life in a commune, where all the children grew up assuming all other children were brother and sister, and everyone else were elders/parents within the community.  No child would know which elders were their parents, and instead treated everyone older with the same respect as one would give their biological parents.  Mating would not occur from within the commune, but instead be between other neighboring communes.

*When were you born?*
Finian isn't entirely sure of his age, but he assumes it was somewhere between 3 and 4 decades earlier.  The commune didn't place much value on accurate record keeping, or history.

*Where did you grow up?*
Finian grew up in a commune of various species (both predators and prey) which had mutually decided to give up individual family lines, and to instead live as a single (large) family unit.  They were an agrarian society where all members lived as vegetarians (even predator species).

*Where do you live now?*
Some years prior, Finian had left his commune/community due to wanderlust.  After spending a great deal of time exploring his known world, he ended up arriving in one of the great predator slums existing in the ruins of old cities.  In his first days exploring in the slums, he ended up being beaten (and worse) by scavenging rats.  A hyena, Breah, found his body and took him back to her squat.  he now lives in a small supply closet she has given him as his own space.

*What do you do for a living?*
Originally he had taken various odd jobs; things such as book keeping, cooking, etc.  These days he's confined to a small area around Breah's squat.  He collects possibly valuable debris, but he primarily takes care of the squat (housekeeping, cooking, etc).  He can read the old world languages and sometimes reads stories of the world that came before to Breah.

*What is your most prized possession?*
His single pair of clothes which he fastidiously cleans, and expertly maintains.  They are threadbare and patchy, but they are certainly more appealing than whats worn by others in the slums.

*Who is your best friend?*
Breah, the hyena who rescued him.  When she found his body, she had assumed he was dead and planned to eat him.  However she soon discovered he was alive, and couldn't bring herself to kill him.  She instead nursed him back to health, and put him to work as a member of her cackle (the only member).  They eventually grew to become friends, and eventually mates.

*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
He vividly remembers when he first wandering/left his community: he had stepped off of a rundown locomotive, and into one of the nearly abandoned train stations linking the various cities and towns together.  He was overwhelmed by the new scents, sounds, and mystery of the old world.  This stimulation ended up starting an addiction to travel and curiosity which nearly ended up killing him on more than one occasion.

*What is one time you screwed up?*
Finian would have never ventured into the great slums if he was aware of the dangers.  Instead, he decided to trust the advice of a former lover whom was none too pleased with him.


----------



## Wollymon (Jul 21, 2017)

*What is your full name?*
-Dolly (nice name, aye?)

*Who are/were your parents?*
Dont have actual parents, but i guess i would consider Damian to be my "dad" since he created me

*When were you born?*
A good 16 years ago, is what Damian told me. I was one of the 8 original chimeras he brought into existence.

*Where did you grow up?*
Among the stars, or in "space" as people call it. Damian pretty much raised me.

*Where do you live now?*
After living the majority of my life in space, i came to live in a world Damian had created for chimeras like me, called Everlast. I did meet some creatures who call themselves "humans", who claim that Everlast was originally a world called... Earth... or something like that. I would rather not continue about the history of my world, however, as that would be boring.

*What do you do for a living?*
I dont have a true occupation. Only about 45% of us chimeras actually work, the rest are either humans or something else.

*What is your most prized possession?*
While exploring, I came across what appeared to be the ruins of some kind of city. The roads and building looked nothing like what we have... they were tall and rectangular, but what stood out was a large statue of someone holding a torch. I found an object laying on the ground, and old hat with words that read "freedom" written on the back. I kept it with me. Whatever the strange city was, I think it may be left over from this "Earth" that the humans talked about.

*Who is your best friend?*
A fox chimera, name Haxy. I have known him for 3 years, he is probably the first real friend I ever had.

*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
One time Haxy took me to a party, it was a fun experience

*What is one time you screwed up?*
taking this quiz...

(these are some in-character answers from my fursona, Dolly, who lives in a post apocalyptic paradise left over from our world, unaware of it's dark past)

(i will probably make in in-detail description about Everlast and its creator, Damian)


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2017)

*What is your full name?*
Dongding the sheep
*Who are/were your parents?*
Sheep on a farm somewhere.
*When were you born?*
29 sheep years ago, give or take.
*Where did you grow up?*
That farm. (Geographical location unknown.)
*Where do you live now?*
The big city. So big!
*What do you do for a living?*
Work a demeaning job at a lousy convenience store for it's foreign tight-wad owners.
*What is your most prized possession?*
My wolf fursuit. It's so cool!
*Who is your best friend?*
Um...
*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
Mostly grazing.
*What is one time you screwed up?*
Lots of times when I first moved from the country. The city can be a big confusing place and some furs will try to take advantage of your trust or good nature. Let's just say I learned a few lessons the hard way.


----------



## LemonTea (Jul 25, 2017)

*What is your full name?*
Brownie Baker.


*Who are/were your parents?*
I never knew my biological parents. I was adopted by my father Peri Baker the Wolf and my mother Silene Baker the Jaguar 


*When were you born?*
24 years ago


*Where did you grow up?*
In a small farm in Brazil. 


*Where do you live now?*
I still live in Brazil, but don't have a home. I travel across the country. Sometimes I go back to my parent's house to visit them.


*What do you do for a living?*
I hunt cryptids with my siblings. It's a valid and respectable job, ok? 


*What is your most prized possession?*
My bell collar.


*Who is your best friend?*
My sister Cookie.


*What is one of your most nostalgic memories?*
When my sister pushed a troll off a bridge.


*What is one time you screwed up?*
When I tried to push the troll off the bridge.


----------

